# time



## Fay (Aug 5, 2013)

a girl in sad,but the time still beautiful


----------



## Fay (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you very much,I am so glad you like it ^^


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

I love this Fay!  Giving ourselves quiet time to be alone in Nature is the greatest of all healing balms.


----------



## Fay (Aug 5, 2013)

tricky raven said:


> I love this Fay!  Giving ourselves quiet time to be alone in Nature is the greatest of all healing balms.


Yes! It is what I mean in this painting, those beautiful plants even climb on the body. Thank you ^ ^


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice one, Fay!


----------



## Fay (Aug 5, 2013)

corydulos said:


> Nice one, Fay!


Thank so much^_^


----------



## Fay (Aug 5, 2013)

shresthasanjeep said:


> Every thing in this world changes with time whatever it may be including the beauty of the people also.The picture is success to show the reality of the life. Thanks a lot for your creation.


Yes, it means everything is beautiful in a kind of nature change Thank you very much^_^


----------



## baidyasunita (Sep 10, 2013)

This picture give the deep knowledge of time and nature. I am so grateful to part of this forum. Thank you so much


----------



## Fay (Aug 5, 2013)

baidyasunita said:


> This picture give the deep knowledge of time and nature. I am so grateful to part of this forum. Thank you so much


I feel grateful too ,welcome baidyasunita ^_^


----------

